
Disqus Hijacking Links in Comments. Redirecting to Ad Networks - LordWinstanley
https://disqus.com/home/discussion/channel-discussdisqus/bug_reports_feedback_url_replacement_in_comments/
======
LordWinstanley
If you're either using Disqus to provide commenting on a website you run, or
leaving comments on other sites, with commenting provided by Disqus, you might
want to check this out.

I found that links in Disqus comments on one of my sites were being hijacked
and redirected to _redirect.viglink.com_. Other Disqus users have reported
links being hijacked and redirected to _avantlink.ca_ [both ad networks].

Needless to say, this has been introduced by Disqus at some time in the fairly
recent past [links in Disqus comments on my sites worked fine, previously]
without telling their users they were doing this. Unbelievably underhand
behaviour!

